# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  500w Halogen work lamp bulb replacement?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi guys,
I have a cheap 500w halogen work lamp and silly me didn't pay attention to the bulb orientation. The bulb says to install within a 4+- degree horizontal position or life will be greatly reduced. Further it has a glass nipple on the middle of the globe. Which way should the nipple face I.e up, down etc or doesn't it matter?
I can't see it matters as it wouldn't effect the horizontal plane?

----------


## Ashore

I take it is the type that the bulb fits into two spring loaded sockets , thus the orientation to the horizontal is set by them so don't let that worry you , perhaps if you stand the entire unit at an angle it could effect the life of the bulb. The position of the nipple I don't believe makes any difference, though I prefer mine pointing out in the front  :Rolleyes: . The more important thing is try not to handle the globe with your hands and hold it with a paper towel as minute amounts of natural oils, present on your skin, if transferred to the surface of the globe, will heat up at a different temp to the globe and could reduce the life it

----------

